# My Russian Tortoise



## The Speedmister (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

This is Speedy, my adorable four-year-old Russian












Asleep up his hideout! He also, when active, climbs it and slides down for fun repeatedly!











He is very unique looking, I think, with his underbite!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2011)

Gotta love it when they feed from your hand like that.


----------



## ascott (Jun 1, 2011)

That underbite is adorable.....I know it would be better if not so for the tortoise but hey...he has it...he rocks it....its adorable...and while I don't promote tortoise kissing...that bottom lip would ha e me air kissing him all the time....LOL


----------



## Fernando (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool little Russian. Good Job! I like the first picture very much


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cutie!! The underbite does make him especially adorable  He doesn't have any problem eating?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice..


----------



## The Speedmister (Jun 2, 2011)

He has no problem eating - that I can say for sure! In the garden, Speedy has NO idea whatsoever what is poisonous or bad, he tries to eat everything. Once he half swallowed a big slug!


----------

